# SS 08.04.17 - Schubert #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)*

Symphony No. 1 in D major, D. 82

1. Adagio - Allegro vivace
2. Andante
3. Menuetto. Allegro 
4. Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this week it's Schubert's First Symphony. I love this Symphony! It's one of my favorite firsts. I hope everyone will grab a recording and give this one a listen this weekend.

I'll be listening too:









Riccardo Muti/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is here and this week it's Schubert's First Symphony. I love this Symphony! It's one of my favorite firsts. I hope everyone will grab a recording and give this one a listen this weekend.
> 
> I'll be listening too:
> 
> ...


I will borrow your pic
For me this one too.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

A favourite of mine too! I'll be listening to Wand here.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Schubert*: Symphony 1, w. VPO/Muti. From the Brilliant Classics box set (recorded late 80s, early 90s), though the original cover's better.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll do the Marriner set while eating some Campbells Soup!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen Harnoncourt & RCO


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Tonight I'm taking a break from my usual choice and listening to an excellent recording by Wolfgang Sawallisch & the Staatskapelle Dresden.

I usually go Abbado, Immerseel or Harnoncourt but the recording is simply superb. Sawallisch is such an underrated/overlooked Conductor.

If I get time tomorrow I will also listen to Günter Wand's recording for comparison. Like Sawallisch, Wand knows how to bring out the best in his forces and the music in front of him.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fortuitous timing, realdealblues, because I was planning on listening to Schubert #1 this weekend before I even saw this thread. I've been listening to the Bruggen/Orchestra of the 18th Century Schubert box recorded by Philips (I have the Decca re-release) so I'll be in for a HIP Schubert experience this weekend.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Maag and the philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will go with this one from the Minkowski set


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Roy Goodman and the Hanover band, for the simple reason that no one has mentioned them yet


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Allways Brüggen!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll go with the Menuhin account. Love his way with Schubert.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll be listening to Mehta/Israel Philharmonic on London lp.









Well, I finished my musical meal...This early work goes beyond just a hint of the more mature Schubert in terms of both his attractive melodies and propulsive dynamics. It also reveals a remarkable precociousness for a 16 year old. Where some conductors might be routine, overly driven or excessively serious, Mehta offers pleasurable contrasting moments of Schubertian songfulness and smile. I slightly prefer his interpretation over some very good ones by Kertesz and Sawallisch.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like all those different choices, makes me want to explore others.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
I am giving this one a spin also.
The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Another good one, I listened to before:


----------

